# hand grinders - too much or not enough information!



## Callia (Jan 22, 2014)

hello all

So i fell in love with coffee after given free rain on 3 group head wega machine at the age of 15/16... young i know!

now turning 21 (dont know why age is relevent to this part) and have access regularly to a ditting KE640 grinder and another grinder just as good (well 2 dittings and this other brand which i never bothered to find the name of), and a LaMazzoco GB5!

I am completely frustrating though because my home coffee life is woefully sparce!

i neeeeeed me some good gear. my plan is to save up and get a sucy little grinder and espresso machine, but for now im starting with aeropress and pour over.

in short i have trapsed across homebarista forums and other various forums including this one for information on hand grinders to begin this journey. There is toooo much! im a practical guy. just tell me straight! what are the options. what are there plusses and minuses and then il choose! budget... not much but i can put money together if it means a good product. i have seen stuff about the lido 2 - american i think... and madebyknock grinder and porlex, hario etc etc

I want something that doesnt produce too many fines, has no static, and the burs don't wobble... am I aiming too high?

first thread so let me say im no expert but im no novice either... help....


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Porlex tall, low static, burrs wobble a bit, plenty of fines, but not enough fines to make Aeropress, French press, Bonavita Immersion cone & pourover brewing impossible. Hard work grinding 30g. Value for money.

Hario Slim - Similar, comfy in the hand, but more static than above. Again very useable for Aeropress, French press, immersion cone & pourover. Holds more beans in the hopper, but holds less grinds in the catch cup?!

With either of the above you may have to adjust recipes calling for a med/coarse, or coarse grind, maybe big Chemex doses too - these grinders don't do a good coarse grind, set them between half a turn and a turn out and adjust technique (pour in bigger pulses, or steep with finer grinds).

Either the Lido 2 (I have one of the original Lidos, wish I'd bought 2) or Made By Knock grinders will be a big improvement in grind quality & in speed...it's just a case of getting your hands on one! ;-)


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

If it's cheap then you really want to look at the Porlex or Hario grinders. The burrs do wobble a bit in the skerton, but you will be OK for aeropress.

The madebyknock Hausgrind are getting great reviews and look beautiful, but are going to cost you about 3-4 times as much as a Porlex or Hario.

The Orphan Espresso Lido and Pharos I'm not sure of current pricing, but you need to add VAT and import fees to the price you see.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

The lido 2 is in testing with a few people on HB prior to getting released at some point , not sure lido1 is avaiible


----------



## Callia (Jan 22, 2014)

Yea the lido 2 looks great, and the voodoodaddy modded Pharos would just be incredible but I could buy a fairly good electric grinder in the UK for the price!

After some more looking and you guys I will purchase the porlex!







is the mini better/worse? Just out of curiosity. I plan on getting the tall one.

I think when I upgrade to more demanding brew methods than aeropress and French press I shall purchase a better hand grinder or a base level electric grinder.


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

The Porlex mini just holds less beans and has a handle holder.

You'll have to spend a lot of money to get an electric brewed grinder to beat the better hand grinders. I grind 50-70g of beans at a time in an original Lido, takes a minute or two...there's not a lot of incentive to buy an electric "brewed" grinder...unless all you have is the Porlex, which is unbeatable for the price, but slow. ;-)


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

I have a vario with SS burrs.

I would say that hand grinders don't even compare for it in terms of convenience and the grind quality is great, but then again, it did cost £300, which is more than my espresso grinder.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Callia said:


> I will purchase the porlex!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IMO the small one is easier to hold when grinding due to the rubber handle holder however as already stated it does hold less beans


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

As a guide for the hopper capacities:

Porlex tall: 46.5g

Porlex mini: 28.1g

and for completeness

Hario Slim: 50.4g


----------



## Callia (Jan 22, 2014)

Well when I purchase an electric grinder it won't be for exclusively brewed coffee so I may spend like 300-400 on one, or even try nab a second hand commercial one, and replace burs and stuff since once you get the grinder it seem much cheaper to maintain









Espresso to press pot is a wide range so need something good that will be consistent across the board.. Hence commercial machine... I don't have ££££ to spend yet but I will!

You have all been very helpful in this!


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

It is very hard to find an electric grinder that will go from brewed to espresso and back without wastage.

I have a Vario (£350 new) that can do it, but you need to run beans through it after each change for it to take effect. Even then you will probably find the first shot of espresso is out and you have to dial in again.

I keep a Hario Skerton for brewed for that reason, no wastage from changing grind settings.


----------



## Kyle548 (Jan 24, 2013)

aaronb said:


> It is very hard to find an electric grinder that will go from brewed to espresso and back without wastage.
> 
> I have a Vario (£350 new) that can do it, but you need to run beans through it after each change for it to take effect. Even then you will probably find the first shot of espresso is out and you have to dial in again.
> 
> I keep a Hario Skerton for brewed for that reason, no wastage from changing grind settings.


Why not just single dose?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Geordie Boy said:


> As a guide for the hopper capacities:
> 
> Porlex tall: 46.5g
> 
> ...


The Hario Slim hopper holds more than the Porlex, but if you put 50g in the Hario hopper, you will have to empty the lower chamber halfway through your grinding...never measured lower chamber but reckon it doesn't hold much more than 30g?


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

I think your estimate won't be far wrong


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

In fact we're both way off, just shoving whole beans in the chamber you can get 40g worth, so you'd expect it to be a little higher ground


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Geordie Boy said:


> In fact we're both way off, just shoving whole beans in the chamber you can get 40g worth, so you'd expect it to be a little higher ground


Ha ha! Now put the top on & turn the handle....

When I go to my parents I take the Hario Slim with me, usually brew a 42g dose French press or a 30g Clever, the Clever is the only one I can do in one hit without emptying the bottom chamber to make more space. Just fit ~33g of fine grinds in there, even tapped to settle them & the spindle made nice divot in the top.


----------



## brewmelle (Jan 28, 2014)

great info guys. Just about to delve into the hand grinder world myself. Some things to think about now


----------

